# Headless horseman Template



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Help, I am looking for the Headless Horseman Pumpkin Template that some people on this forum have used on Tombstones. Does anyone have it or know where I can get it from.

Thanks

Anton


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Be right back


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

These are teh only two sites that i have ever used and they require a smalll donation in order for you to use their stencils.

http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/

http://www.jamminpumpkins.com/

Zombie Pumpkins has a headless horseman that i have used on one of my graves.


----------

